# Dog - Noise Nuisance



## Byronicle

ok so I need some advice, had a huge argument today with a neighbour.

I have a huge German Shepherd that barks. He is an indoor dog, never out late or early morning, the only time he goes out is for walks or when someone is dropping off packages at our house as he tends to scare the mail men away. When he is in our backyard, it is only during the time when the mail man is at the door, once they leave, we bring him back in. Whenever we have people over, he just goes to the basement as he will be barking at them all day long.

Well I had someone drop off a package, so I had to put the dog out. Literally 2 mins later I get another ring, I answer the door with two men (they are brothers) making false claims that the dog was barking non-stop for the past 2 hours when he was outside for no less than 5 mins. This happened at 3 pm. After too many ridiculous accusations, I told them to get off my property or else. When they wouldn't leave, I slammed the door in the their face. One of the brothers tried physically getting in my house, so I grabbed my dog and asked them "Why are you trying to get into my house, is this who you want to meet?". 

Now my question is can they really file a report on a dog that barks? Can they really call the police on me after what I did, which was grab my dog and threaten to sick him on them after I warned them to leave and after they literally tried breaking into my house (I do have a "Beware of Dog Sign on my window)? I know there are by-laws on "noise nuisance" but I thought it is only if the dog is barking really late at night or early mornings and non-stop barking? My dog at most barks for 5 minutes straight, the barking bothers us too, so I rather put him in the basement where the sound is muffled if we anticipate that he will be barking for a very long time.

Just I always grew up thinking was that if you tell people that they are bothering you, and warn them that at this point they are now trespasses as you told them they have to get off your property, I always thought you can "Unleash the Hounds" on trespassers?

Any advice would help thanks


----------



## bigfishy

I doubt they will call the cops on you, because your just trying to protect yourself from them. Afterall it's their fault of trying a force entry into your property, by all means they will get into more trouble than you.


----------



## Ciddian

i....don't know if the whole release the hounds thing is a good choice just because they might call the cops on you. I would just call and file a report about them trying to break into your home and leave the dog and the threats out of it.

Yikes.. I hope nothing bad happens. Be wary of your neighbors. Some people have tried to poison pets in the past because they just don't like animals in general.


----------



## Chris S

It sounds like your dog has some barking problems, why not look into fixing them? =D

If you want my two cents, making enemies with your neighbours leads to a miserable experience where you live. Just my experience.


----------



## AquariAM

Chris S said:


> It sounds like your dog has some barking problems, why not look into fixing them? =D
> 
> If you want my two cents, making enemies with your neighbours leads to a miserable experience where you live. Just my experience.


I agree with Chris.

Having said that, you were 100% fine with everything you did. No, your dog is not barking enough to be considered a nuisance, and no, it's not illegal to threaten people who attempt to force entry into your house. Actually, if someone is aggressively trying to enter your private property and you feel threatened by them, you can get away with significantly more than threatening them with your dog.


----------



## tooslow

*barking and neighbours*

I agree that if someone is trying to force their way into your home you can do whatever you want to defend your self and your property. I also agree that it isn't the best idea to make enemies of your neighbours, because it can be a pain in the butt for you. As pointed out they could poison your dog and without you being able to prove it, they would get off. I would suggest getting an anti-barking collar (shock collar) for sure. I used one on my dog when he was younger for about 2 months. He barked nowhere near as much as yours does but it did help a lot. I tried the thing on myself and it wasn't that bad so don't play the cruelty to animals card. just my 2 cents.


----------



## Ciddian

They have ones now that just vibrate too...

Who the hell are these guys to think its okay to barge into your house? That would freak the hell out of me. I woulda called the police right then and there.


----------



## Byronicle

Chris S said:


> It sounds like your dog has some barking problems, why not look into fixing them? =D
> 
> If you want my two cents, making enemies with your neighbours leads to a miserable experience where you live. Just my experience.


he only barks when strangers come to the door and when that happens we leave him outside for no less than 5 minutes until the person leaves. but the thing is where i live, there is a lot of theft and my mom works at home alone so my mom feels safe with a dog that is always on the patrol. its just the way my parents wanted too, they don't want a quiet dog, they wanted a guard dog.

funny thing is, other neighbours who also live at home actually would ask us if we can leave the dog out more often because they feel safe with my dog watching out for them



AquariAM said:


> I agree with Chris.
> 
> Having said that, you were 100% fine with everything you did. No, your dog is not barking enough to be considered a nuisance, and no, it's not illegal to threaten people who attempt to force entry into your house. Actually, if someone is aggressively trying to enter your private property and you feel threatened by them, you can get away with significantly more than threatening them with your dog.


yea i know thats what i thought

thing is these are young guys who clearly have no experience with dealing with this kind of situation and are trying to throw their weight around. they been living here for the past week, i been living here for the past 10 years and my dog the past 7 and we never had one complaint before.


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Wow, that is nasty.
I agree with Cid, I think you should have call the police. If anything at least report the incident. It will help down the road. Because if there is a next time. The police will be on your side.
As for your dog ..., I think the least you could have done is get some training for him. If money is an issue, then at least get a bark collar as suggested. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the dog barking, that is a great thing and he did his job well. But it's also your fault that you are not propertly training him to quiet down up on a command. You definately don't have control over your dog. And putting him down in the basement or the back yard just punish him for doing his job. That didn't make any sense either.
What worked for me in the past is, I pretend to go investigate by opening the drap or peek around or something with the dog and then hug the dog and say "Good boy. It's OK. Shsss, it's just the mail man. It's OK shhsss" and tried to calm him down instead. This takes months to train him and at the begining, you will have to spend days just walking and calming him down. Eventually, you will get to the point where you can quiet him down with just a command.
Sitting on the other side of the fence. My opposite neighbour has a dog that is extremely bad. Try having the dog bark 1:00 am in the morning none stop.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Byronicle

Zebrapl3co said:


> Wow, that is nasty.
> I agree with Cid, I think you should have call the police. If anything at least report the incident. It will help down the road. Because if there is a next time. The police will be on your side.
> As for your dog ..., I think the least you could have done is get some training for him. If money is an issue, then at least get a bark collar as suggested. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the dog barking, that is a great thing and he did his job well. But it's also your fault that you are not propertly training him to quiet down up on a command. You definately don't have control over your dog. And putting him down in the basement or the back yard just punish him for doing his job. That didn't make any sense either.
> What worked for me in the past is, I pretend to go investigate by opening the drap or peek around or something with the dog and then hug the dog and say "Good boy. It's OK. Shsss, it's just the mail man. It's OK shhsss" and tried to calm him down instead. This takes months to train him and at the begining, you will have to spend days just walking and calming him down. Eventually, you will get to the point where you can quiet him down with just a command.
> Sitting on the other side of the fence. My opposite neighbour has a dog that is extremely bad. Try having the dog bark 1:00 am in the morning none stop.


yea I agree but this happened at 3 pm, he is basically an indoor dog, we don't put him outside unless someone is at the door. He is never outside past 6pm

but like i said earlier, in my neighbourhood there is a lot of break ins, and although it is embarassing for my dog to bark at a stranger at the door, my parents want it that way because my mom works at home, and she is a travel agent, so there is a lot of the client's money coming in and out of the house. My mom is not even 5 feet tall, so she feels very vulnerable. If I could train the dog not to bark I would, but my parents want him to bark, want people to be wary that we have protection because the reason why we got the dog was in response to the increase of break ins that happens annually.

What i also forgot to mention was that my dog has scared off potential thieves sneaking around in the backyards before and he has been praised by neighbours for his bark.

These neighbours do not live beside me, on my street, or right behind me...they just live reasonably close to me


----------



## Byronicle

tooslow said:


> I agree that if someone is trying to force their way into your home you can do whatever you want to defend your self and your property. I also agree that it isn't the best idea to make enemies of your neighbours, because it can be a pain in the butt for you. As pointed out they could poison your dog and without you being able to prove it, they would get off. I would suggest getting an anti-barking collar (shock collar) for sure. I used one on my dog when he was younger for about 2 months. He barked nowhere near as much as yours does but it did help a lot. I tried the thing on myself and it wasn't that bad so don't play the cruelty to animals card. just my 2 cents.


that's really interesting, i would definitely look into that. lol don't worry, i don't think that is much animal cruelty, i know people who used collars to contain their dogs in their front yard that worked with great success

and not worried about my dog taking some shocks, my dog has been through a pancreatic infection one time (because we tried a new organic food) and the vet said he should be crying and moaning in pain but when he wasn't, the vet just said because he is a really tough guy


----------



## Byronicle

Ciddian said:


> They have ones now that just vibrate too...
> 
> Who the hell are these guys to think its okay to barge into your house? That would freak the hell out of me. I woulda called the police right then and there.


they just moved in the past week. the guy says he is a Harvard med student lol. They don't live beside me, behind me or even on my street, they just live around the block so I was pretty surprised when they walked all the way over to complain after 5 minutes of barking


----------



## Byronicle

Thing is there are a lot of factors i forgot to mention to why we don't discipline our dog for barking. for example I have a sister that I guess you can say is really attrative, and I am not exaggerating but at least once a year we get a stalker, or even a flasher one time, and they would even come to the door asking about her. She seems to be a beacon for creepers

We need a big scary dog, there are too many reasons why, people think the neighbourhood is safe because it is quiet but quiet neighbourhoods are the type targeted by thieves and predators.

thanks for the advice everyone, definitely look into a bark collar.

what i plan to convince my parents if anything is that he should wear the collar during the day but taken off at night, you never know if you got a peeping tom out there


----------



## Chris S

If he barks at strangers, no problem. Incessant barking, for like 30 minutes straight or longer is so friggin' annoying though. My old neighbours looked after a dog for a week, and that thing just barked ALL the time, non stop. It was horrible. I love dogs, and even I was considering a night time raid with some rat poison for his bowl  

I love it when my dog barks at strangers, as does the girlfriend. He also works as a much louder doorbell than we currently have, which is useful when you are in the basement 

That said, if I tell him to stop, he stops.


----------



## AquariAM

* they been living here for the past week, i been living here for the past 10 years and my dog the past 7 and we never had one complaint before 
*

Well you should play that card then. Who the hell do you think you are telling me what to do where I've lived for 10 years when you just got here kinda thing.


----------



## gucci17

lol...something I know oh too well!

I've got a this furball at home that barks if a leaf blows by the window. Now that's bad! He can drive me and the household crazy at times. Anything he feels is shady outside he'll let us know. There's a lot of kids that like to hang out on our property for some reason. I blame it mainly due to having a bus stop on a pretty major route in Mississauga. The worst is when they're loud late at night and that's when my dog goes ape sh*t. Now, I have a new dog and she's the most gentle puppy in the world (in my eyes lol) and she almost never barks. I'm just afraid she'll pick up my other dog's bad habit of barking. So far so good. With a combination of the dogs I have at home, I can't see anyone ever wanting to break into our home. My new puppy is 90lbs  ....at 8months. 

Anyways, back on topic. I know how it can emberrasing at times but I don't think a shock collar is the way to go. There are other 'supposidly' effective ways on barking prevention or what not. Give it a google. 

Other than the two idiots that tried to break into your home, has there been any other complaints?

One thing I would have differently, I would not have used my dog as a threat. They're not weapons. They're our pets! As someone else mentioned, your dog can now be easily targeted 'god forbid' by these guys or even the authorities. I dunno....I would have approached the situation differently. 

Either way, I hope the best Byronicle! GL with the situation!


----------



## TBemba

hmmm very interesting topic.

If I may ask, do you have a picture of your sister?


----------



## ameekplec.

He'll only show you if you wrestle the dog. 

If it just barks when people show up at the door, whatever. I'm not a dog person, but I'd bark at a stranger if I were a dog. Now, incessant barking is another thing, but from what you're saying seems like it just barks when a stranger comes along.


----------



## Byronicle

lmao maybe with her permission but i think she gets enough attention at the gym, i mean a complete stranger posted a love song about her, and emailed it (he got the email through my sister's friend)...

but yea my dog barks at strangers, when people are in their backyards he don't bark, he barks at strangers at the door. he barks and growls at squirrels, rabbits and bees but its more of a playful sound rather than an annoying one.

but thing is my family has also been robbed before, once on the night of Christmas Eve while we were out on a family party and the other time was during the day in summer, a guy came in and my mom whacked him with the broom. When my cat saw what was going on, she mauled him till he ran out the door. Neighbours were losing things so bad to the point where neighbours were accusing other neighbours! Since i had a dog, there has been no theft reported on my street.

people even get their kids involve in helping them steal by doing a "Pet Survey" where they ask what types of pets you have, and how many. Of the houses surveyed, the one thing that was common with the houses that got broken into was that they had no dog. if you had someone with knowledge on how to install a security system, i am pretty sure they would know how to disable it as well.

these experiences and other factors is what makes my parents and I so paranoid to the point where we need a scary dog to give us security.


----------



## redclove

Inner-City dogs should be trained not to bark for no reason, with that in place they will still bark when danger lurks, which is what you need. Its the "cry wolf" syndrome, when corrected, and they bark, you know they are actually telling you something rather than just throwing their weight around.

While your neighbours were wrong to try to enter your house, you should look into the training. Personally I would knock on their door and calmly let them know that I was committed to getting things fixed so there is peace but that I will not tolerate what happened before. Thats a healthy compromise that can begin a peaceful solution, when there is no need for war. Lead by example.


----------



## TBemba

seriously I would take the dog for long walks. A Shepard needs a lot of exercise to keep them happy. they really should never be an inside dog. but that being said exercise will help socialize him and calm him down. also a male dog protects his turf and a female dog protects their people. I would try training him to sit and not bark at the noise of someone coming to the door. Dogs seem to feed off the emotions of their owners and will get all excited at any noise.

I would also ask if he has been neutered? Male dogs do alot better being done early in life so they are less likely to get aggressive or dominate.

I feel for your poor sister it's a hard life when you are too good looking  

When i was young I had to carry a stick to beat the girls off


----------



## Byronicle

TBemba said:


> seriously I would take the dog for long walks. A Shepard needs a lot of exercise to keep them happy. they really should never be an inside dog. but that being said exercise will help socialize him and calm him down. also a male dog protects his turf and a female dog protects their people. I would try training him to sit and not bark at the noise of someone coming to the door. Dogs seem to feed off the emotions of their owners and will get all excited at any noise.
> 
> I would also ask if he has been neutered? Male dogs do alot better being done early in life so they are less likely to get aggressive or dominate.
> 
> I feel for your poor sister it's a hard life when you are too good looking
> 
> When i was young I had to carry a stick to beat the girls off


lmao

yea each of my siblings take him for a daily walk, my sister jogs with him everyday for half an hour (in fact she is not allowed to go out for a jog without the dog even though shes 23), so at most he goes out for 4 walks plus once a week we let him loose in the forest near our house. We can't play fetch with him because he damaged his hips bad whenever he would run full speed for the ball and come to a abrupt stop, using his back legs as brakes.

he hasn't been fixed, we would feel too guilty and the vet told us it doesn't necessary lessen aggressive behaviour, just that he won't be so aggressive when he smells females and the vet even recommended against getting him fixed because that would add weight to his hips which have in the past got messed up simply by playing fetch.

thing is because of past situations, we need him to be territorial. he barks at strangers at the door and chipmunks that like to tease him, other than that if he ran away he would always find his way back and people would can pet him on neutral grounds but once he is in the house, if you are not in the inner circle of trust, he considers you a threat, and you only don't become a threat if you take the time to get to know him, which is why family and friends who are over often are fine with him.


----------



## Mr Fishies

redclove said:


> Inner-City dogs should be trained not to bark for no reason, with that in place they will still bark when danger lurks, which is what you need. Its the "cry wolf" syndrome, when corrected, and they bark, you know they are actually telling you something rather than just throwing their weight around.


I agree 100%. If a dog keeps barking people either go nuts complaining or completely ignore it - like car alarms that go off all the time.

IMO: If you have to put the dog in the basement or backyard because he won't stop barking even after you tell him to stop - he (1) thinks you don't have control of the situation and feels he needs to step in, you need to reassure him. Or (2) he's got so much pent up energy and frustration from being inside and not getting enough exercise strangers are an excuse to blow off steam or (3) he just doesn't respect you enough to listen to you.

(1) Training, (2) Exercise and training, (3) Training.


----------



## Byronicle

Mr Fishies said:


> I agree 100%. If a dog keeps barking people either go nuts complaining or completely ignore it - like car alarms that go off all the time.
> 
> IMO: If you have to put the dog in the basement or backyard because he won't stop barking even after you tell him to stop - he (1) thinks you don't have control of the situation and feels he needs to step in, you need to reassure him. Or (2) he's got so much pent up energy and frustration from being inside and not getting enough exercise strangers are an excuse to blow off steam or (3) he just doesn't respect you enough to listen to you.
> 
> (1) Training, (2) Exercise and training, (3) Training.


well i live in Markham, its more of a suburbs and my house backs into a forest where in the previous post we let him run loose as he will come back when called and even when he sees another dog or stranger. He won't bite a stranger on neutral territory. As for the dog going for exercise, i have 3 siblings, to make things fair between the 3 of us, we each walk him, plus my dad cause he likes walks, but when my sister takes him out she jogs for 30 mins - 1 hours everyday. we cannot play fetch because his hips are bad, usually they run full speed at the ball and come to a abrupt stop which tore up his muscles around his hips (german shepherds have the notorious reputation of having hip problems).

well its not like he won't stop, 5 mins max, its just that people do not come to the door because they get scared, like the courier would actually call the house because he is too afraid to go ring the bell. so when he starts barking its because he actually hears people walking and he goes to the backyard door and waits, but if its a person that is coming over to stay, then he goes in the basement which is my room and just hangs out with me, if its family and friends that he knows than everything is cool. New friends he is not cool with yet


----------



## Byronicle

redclove said:


> Inner-City dogs should be trained not to bark for no reason, with that in place they will still bark when danger lurks, which is what you need. Its the "cry wolf" syndrome, when corrected, and they bark, you know they are actually telling you something rather than just throwing their weight around.
> 
> While your neighbours were wrong to try to enter your house, you should look into the training. Personally I would knock on their door and calmly let them know that I was committed to getting things fixed so there is peace but that I will not tolerate what happened before. Thats a healthy compromise that can begin a peaceful solution, when there is no need for war. Lead by example.


i agree that city people shouldn't have their dogs bark but i live in the Markham suburbs and my dog barks at strangers and squirrels, he doesn't bark for no reason. These people don't live beside me, infront of me or behind me, they don't even live on my street. They live a few houses on another street that runs parallel to ours. He cries loud out of excitement when he sees a familiar face.

thing is he was literally barking for 5 mins because he absolutely hates our housekeeper, so as she was passing through to the next floor he started barking and stopped as soon as she was no longer visible. within a minute or 2 these men come, and rather than just tell me the dog is noisy and please do something about it, they started throwing threats about me breaking the law and they were going to file a complaint and i would be fined! that my dog is a noise nuisance and he has been barking for the past 2 hours, when i told them he has been outside for literally 5 mins max. I am off of school and I don't start again until the summer so the dog is with me all the time, cause you know dogs follow you everywhere

my mom did go over after and told them that she understands they are young and they probably just having a bad day but that doesn't give anybody to right to try and bully others or the right to forcibly enter somebody's house. they replied saying that they were going to call the cops on me for threatening to use my dog as a weapon. as they were trying to get in, i grabbed my dog, and i didn't threaten, all i said was "is this who you want to meet?" so if somewhere there they got the idea that i said "Get him boy, eat them!" then i can understand, but before i brought my dog out in self-defense as they outnumbered me 2 to 1, I told them to leave my property and they wouldn't, and when they tried getting in, my dog came to my aid.

even when they said they were going to call the cops, my mom told them even if i "threatened" to use my dog on them, they tried to break in and enter which overrides anything as i was trying to defend myself from 2 men. they later apologized to my mom as they also disrespected my mom by telling her they raised a bad child and my mom went home.


----------



## redclove

by barking for 'no reason' I mean anything less than for what you would want him to alert you for.


----------



## Altumnut

I would like to add that I am a dog lover and owner of one small dog.
However, regardless the time of day.....people work at all hours these days.
Your niegbours can file a complaint to the City Of Markam and you will be visited by a By-Law Officer. During that visit and maybe more afterwards...if your dog contines to bark in your presence with the By-law Officer...he or she will write you up. At this point he will recommend you get help with training. Unless you give a good reason for money issues for training fees, he or she will give you a deadline to meet or you will be charged on your property taxes and dog could be taken away from you.

Mentioned below are the top 6 tips on how to train your dog not to bark -:

1 – When your dog is barking, throw something near him (example-keys) that will make a noise loud enough to distract him from barking.

2 –When your dog is barking throw some water on him. 

3 – Let your dog know that you do not approve or expect the behavior that is being shown by him. Make an eye contact with him and firmly say "No", but make sure you do not yell at him. Because if your do, you are likely to increase his excitement levels and cause him to bark even more. 

4 – Take your dog out for a walk everyday to provide him the necessary exercise and physical activity. Well exercised dogs are less likely to develop such behavioral problems. 

5 – Don't reward your dog for bad behavior. For example, if your dog is barking excessively and you give him food, he is going to take the food as a reward for the behavior that he displayed and keep on barking thinking about barking as the desired behavior. 

6 – Reward your dog at the right time. If your dog is barking and on your command he stops barking, make sure you reward his good behavior by either giving him a treat or by tenderly caressing him and saying "good dog". If you reward your dog after he has obeyed your commands, you will help in getting the message across that you don't like his barking habits.


Hope this helps,
...Ralph


----------



## Riceburner

The problem is they want the dog to bark a bit. Gonna be hard to adjust the timing.

As for the pushy neighbours....send your sister around with the dog...let them try to hit on her and she can sic the dog on them...


----------



## Zebrapl3co

Just a point, dogs have very little rights. You just might end up losing him even if those other guys are assholes. It's best not to involve your dog unless it's things turns ugly.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Byronicle

Altumnut said:


> I would like to add that I am a dog lover and owner of one small dog.
> However, regardless the time of day.....people work at all hours these days.
> Your niegbours can file a complaint to the City Of Markam and you will be visited by a By-Law Officer. During that visit and maybe more afterwards...if your dog contines to bark in your presence with the By-law Officer...he or she will write you up. At this point he will recommend you get help with training. Unless you give a good reason for money issues for training fees, he or she will give you a deadline to meet or you will be charged on your property taxes and dog could be taken away from you.
> 
> Mentioned below are the top 6 tips on how to train your dog not to bark -:
> 
> Hope this helps,
> ...Ralph


would it need more than one neighbour to complain? because this has been the first complaint in the 7 years my dog has been living here  and if it takes just one complaint for a by-law officer to come investigate than that seems very unreasonable

thing is i don't know how an officer can justify that my dog has a barking problem if my dog continues to bark with the bylaw officer, of course he is going to bark, he doesn't know this stranger. and couldn't i argue that the same should go for little dogs? i mean when i would go trick or treating, people would have their little dogs controlled by baby gates, but in the prescence of the candy givers, the little toy dogs are barking like mad. i am not disagreeing with you, i just don't agree with that justification. i would rather tell the officer to go in my neighbour's backyard because like i said earlier, he won't bark at neighbours, just strangers and squirrels.

but also like i said earlier we need the dog to bark a bit, i mean when you have a creeper ring your doorbell saying "Your sister dropped her debit card" and you look at it and it has a guys name, your going to feel a bit overprotected. My house has been broken in twice before the dog, not once since with the dog, and my neighbourhood hasn't reported a theft since we had the dog which is why most of my neighbours are gracious to have my dog in the neighbourhood. My neighbourhood is not the typical endless sea of houses people seen at suburbs, its separated and on its own backing into a forest, almost like a private area so everybody is pretty close knit. Even with that said, my neighbourhood is known for robbery, i am not the only one with a loud guard dog.

my dog was barking at a stranger for no less than 5 mins, a stranger comes everyday whether it be the Fedex guy or a salesperson (positive thing about my dog is that we get less of these annoying salespeople ringing our doorbell these days). I mean yea my dog barks on and off in that 5 min period, but he stops as soon as the stranger leaves, when you think of it, if a stranger coming to your house everyday of the week seems a lot but since my mom works at home a stranger does come (not clients, since my parents do not want clients knowing where we live). But yea so what if he barks for like 5 mins, and i am being generous with the time because usually the mailman wants to get out as quickly as possible. I would understand if the dog barks relentlessly with no let up but this is not the case at all. They said they could hear him barking through our windows, well i have a cat and they always chase each other. Thing is they don't live beside me, behind me, infront of me, on my street, they live further down on another street. I can understand if they live beside me with children but they don't, i was listening but when they unecessary told me I was breaking many laws and they would file a lawsuit than I got mad. I would understand if they said that after a once or twice of trying to reason with us, but they never did, this was the first time my family met these people.

thing is my dog goes out for at least 2 hours a day and that is no exaggeration, i have 3 siblings that take the dog out and my dad as well. my brother, father and I take him for at least 30 mins and my sister jogs with him 5-7 km everyday for at least 30 mins, the dog doesn't even look forward to the jogs because by the end of it he would collapse in exhaustion. We can't play fetch because he has bad hips (he is a german shepherd and they are known to have bad hips) his last operation was 2 grand, but we take him to the forest almost once a week to let him swim around in the creek. My dog is an indoor dog, because he sleeps inside, he is inside most of the time but he is not cooped up full of energy, our family is the outdoorsie type of people so we feel for our dog when we think he doesn't get enough exercise.



Riceburner said:


> The problem is they want the dog to bark a bit. Gonna be hard to adjust the timing.
> 
> As for the pushy neighbours....send your sister around with the dog...let them try to hit on her and she can sic the dog on them...


lol she does go by their house when she jogs

but yea my problem was never the dog barking for various reasons, we want him to bark at strangers and that is who he barks at only. Yea squirrels annoy him and rabbits too, but i live near a forest, lol even my neighbours would ask me to let him out at night to scare off the raccoons, foxes and rats that raid our backyards. but its easy to see that people might think he barks non-stop for no reason which is not the case at all

honestly i know how people can see me as maybe just making up excuses and that i am just one of those people that let their dog bark non-stop but seriously!! i don't, my mom works at home, she is a travel agent on the phone, do you think she would be able to sell with a noisy dog barking? yea maybe 5 min period he is barking but that isn't enough to piss off my mom. this is the case where these men thought i was 16 and my mom is very small, not even 5 feet, so they were just trying to bully us. they even challenged me to fight so when i agreed they back off and said they would call the cops   seriously, these guys were full of doodoo and trying to push their weight around


----------



## Byronicle

Zebrapl3co said:


> Just a point, dogs have very little rights. You just might end up losing him even if those other guys are assholes. It's best not to involve your dog unless it's things turns ugly.


well my mom went to there house, they admitted they were wrong to come out so brash but they said they were going to call the cops for threatening to sic my dog on them. So my mom said wait a minute, you guys were trying to force yourselves into our house. Even as i opened the door and told them to stop, they still tried to get in. I mean seriously who would hav the adacity to tell my mom that they were going to call the cops after she went over to make peace and their failed attempt in trying to storm into my house?

which was stupid because my mom told them, nevermind my son beating you guys up if you got in the house, my dog would literally eat you if you broke in like that. my dog is smart, he knows bad guys from good, you can't even point a toy guy or knife at him without him barking.

my brother went over last night, and he is twice the size of me, so OF Course it was a different story, they were apologizing and owning up to their faults lmao


----------



## Riceburner

sounds like you should just ignore them. They were trying to push you around and failed. Why?....maybe they hit on your sister and she ignored them. lol


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ciddian said:


> i....don't know if the whole release the hounds thing is a good choice just because they might call the cops on you. I would just call and file a report about them trying to break into your home and leave the dog and the threats out of it.
> 
> Yikes.. I hope nothing bad happens. Be wary of your neighbors. Some people have tried to poison pets in the past because they just don't like animals in general.


Not just neighbours but community as well. I remember the IIRC anti-freeze sausage bits I saw on the news that someone tainted in a area frequented by dogs and it was ruled that it was targeted to the dogs. I'm not sure if they caught the guy.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile

Ciddian said:


> They have ones now that just vibrate too...
> 
> Who the hell are these guys to think its okay to barge into your house? That would freak the hell out of me. I woulda called the police right then and there.


On this and to the OP as well. You may want to look into a cheap webcam/camera and mount it in the front door. That way if anything happens when the cops look at the video be it good quality or not it can prove that they're breaking in and such. Better with a camera with mic.


----------



## AquaNeko

Byronicle said:


> Thing is there are a lot of factors i forgot to mention to why we don't discipline our dog for barking. for example I have a sister that I guess you can say is really attrative, and I am not exaggerating but at least once a year we get a stalker, or even a flasher one time, and they would even come to the door asking about her. She seems to be a beacon for creepers
> We need a big scary dog, there are too many reasons why, people think the neighbourhood is safe because it is quiet but quiet neighbourhoods are the type targeted by thieves and predators.
> 
> thanks for the advice everyone, definitely look into a bark collar.
> 
> what i plan to convince my parents if anything is that he should wear the collar during the day but taken off at night, you never know if you got a peeping tom out there


Mmmmm.....time to get her some new apparel. http://www.no-contact.com/  Then have her dare the people to wrestle her. *gets the popcorn *evil grin* * Like watching electric eel wreastling matches.


----------



## AquaNeko

Byronicle said:


> lmao maybe with her permission but i think she gets enough attention at the gym, i mean a complete stranger posted a love song about her, and emailed it (he got the email through my sister's friend)...
> 
> but yea my dog barks at strangers, when people are in their backyards he don't bark, he barks at strangers at the door. he barks and growls at squirrels, rabbits and bees but its more of a playful sound rather than an annoying one.
> 
> but thing is my family has also been robbed before, once on the night of Christmas Eve while we were out on a family party and the other time was during the day in summer, a guy came in and my mom whacked him with the broom. When my cat saw what was going on, she mauled him till he ran out the door. Neighbours were losing things so bad to the point where neighbours were accusing other neighbours! Since i had a dog, there has been no theft reported on my street.
> 
> people even get their kids involve in helping them steal by doing a "Pet Survey" where they ask what types of pets you have, and how many. Of the houses surveyed, the one thing that was common with the houses that got broken into was that they had no dog. if you had someone with knowledge on how to install a security system, i am pretty sure they would know how to disable it as well.
> 
> these experiences and other factors is what makes my parents and I so paranoid to the point where we need a scary dog to give us security.


WTFF do you live in MArkham that it is that bad? Cross intersection/streets? Man... I just had a giggle on that pet survey. If you muzzled the dog and told them you did not have a dog and they came to rob you at night when fido was sleeping I would be giggling hard when they make it into the house not waking up people then finding out the dog just got woken up and see how fast they can get out that small opening they got in from. LOL... foot treats for the dog for sure. Sorry just evil giggling on that though right now.


----------



## Acrylic

Read the bylaws.
http://www.markham.ca/NR/rdonlyres/B2B44081-0736-46E0-8575-4614679082CA/0/bylaw_2003137_080905.pdf

I have a similar issue going on right now. One new neighbor has decided he wants no noise. I have revieved a noise complaint that he filed with the city about my motorcycle (I am well within the bylaws). Upon recieving the complaint I looked up the bylaws and now have been educated on exactly what noise I can make should the mood strike me. My neighbors have a dog that if he didn't bark to get in (one woof only...sometimes two) I wouldn't even know they had a dog. This new neighbor has been to their front door to complain about their dog. Apparenty he has been quite rude about it. I have two 14lb Shih Tzus (killers). One rarely barks, and the other only barks when other dogs in the area are barking. I have recieved a noise complaint from our condo corp recently that I have no doubts where it has come from. Unfortunately, he did not pay me a visit first. That would have been fun.

Unless it is persistant barking, there's not much they can do about it.


----------



## Byronicle

Acrylic said:


> Read the bylaws.
> http://www.markham.ca/NR/rdonlyres/B2B44081-0736-46E0-8575-4614679082CA/0/bylaw_2003137_080905.pdf
> 
> I have a similar issue going on right now. One new neighbor has decided he wants no noise. I have revieved a noise complaint that he filed with the city about my motorcycle (I am well within the bylaws). Upon recieving the complaint I looked up the bylaws and now have been educated on exactly what noise I can make should the mood strike me. My neighbors have a dog that if he didn't bark to get in (one woof only...sometimes two) I wouldn't even know they had a dog. This new neighbor has been to their front door to complain about their dog. Apparenty he has been quite rude about it. I have two 14lb Shih Tzus (killers). One rarely barks, and the other only barks when other dogs in the area are barking. I have recieved a noise complaint from our condo corp recently that I have no doubts where it has come from. Unfortunately, he did not pay me a visit first. That would have been fun.
> 
> Unless it is persistant barking, there's not much they can do about it.


lol i hear you basically same thing happened to me, a couple of barks then they knocked my door. well i knew my dog barking wasn't a problem, i've read this before i bought a dog because i wanted to know how much he was allowed to bark since i need him to scare off people, its not persistent at all. just needed to know whether i had sic my dog on him next time he doesn't leave my property when i say so lol

see from what my brother found out when he went over, they normally are not home during the day but because they spent all weekend long moving in they took monday off (which is when the incident happen) so i guess they were trying to sleep, but that made me more pissed because you mean to tell me they made a complaint after one day even though they knew they probably would never hear my dog bark unless they take a day off??


----------



## Byronicle

AquaNeko said:


> Mmmmm.....time to get her some new apparel. http://www.no-contact.com/  Then have her dare the people to wrestle her. *gets the popcorn *evil grin* * Like watching electric eel wreastling matches.


lol i am more worried about her beating them down, all my siblings took knife-defense , and we all took mix martial arts because of the rise of knife attacks and jumping's at our high school. My sister and I were also on the high school rugby teams. lol and were getting into muay thai competition this july, plus she had plenty of practise beating down silly boys 



AquaNeko said:


> WTFF do you live in MArkham that it is that bad? Cross intersection/streets? Man... I just had a giggle on that pet survey. If you muzzled the dog and told them you did not have a dog and they came to rob you at night when fido was sleeping I would be giggling hard when they make it into the house not waking up people then finding out the dog just got woken up and see how fast they can get out that small opening they got in from. LOL... foot treats for the dog for sure. Sorry just evil giggling on that though right now.


lol yea, its heavily targeted because thieves know for one thing that people are pretty well off here and most people just have security systems which the main control is located outside the house!!!! i use to live near a block that had a lot of subsidized housing and many of the residents were growing either pot or were ex-crips/bloods who were given a second chance and i guess the town of markham was hoping by putting them in a location that had a lot of well off people, that the attitudes would influence their children to thrive further. Markham also is or was the richest town (not now because i its considered a 'city') but when it was a town, it also had the highest level of homeless people in Canada for towns. At one time, these homeless people actually live underneath bridges and make-shift shacks in the forest behind my house with sometimes even whole familes living there (one of the families i knew, and would steal from the charity baskets being passed on in churches). However, since it became a city they were asked to go to local shelters.


----------

